# Goodnight baby Chams … we love you and miss you.



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

On Saturday afternoon our beautiful baby Cham passed away.
Corky was only 3 days off being 9 months old.

We got her and her sister Georgina on 9th November 2008 when they were 1 month old. They were kept in the exact same, matching set up’s but Georgina failed to thrive and grow and passed away on 6th March just a few days off being 5 months old.

The vet said it was clear she hadn’t developed properly.

Corky, however, was perfect and we didn't have a worry at all. She always ate well, was a good weight and was growing fine, but we found her collapsed on Saturday afternoon. I held her in my hand and she passed away.

I'm positive it was nothing we were doing wrong and my vet agrees so that is some comfort. They were spoilt chams with the very best of care.

Georgina was buried in a planter outside with some flowers, which is also where we have buried Corky, with her sister.

So here’s to our babies, Georgina and Corky.
We love you so much and miss you. 


The day we brought them home


















Corky










Corky and Georgina who never grew










Georgina










Corky



















In our Garden










xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cameron_CWD (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank You x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry to hear this babe xxx


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks. We're gutted !
You know how we are with our animals. Just gutted x


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh dear im so sorry to hear this. R.I.P Corky and Georgina. Im sure Georgina will show Corky the way to rainbow bridge. x eace:


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

RIP little ones


----------



## prettymaids (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. They were truly gorgeous. xx


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

awww it made me want to cry just then, they were so beautiful RIP little ones.

Corky if your listening make sure you take care of georgina as she's only little x


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

We are so sorry for your loss, stunning little girls, I know they will be sooo missed. x


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

poor fellas.......were they being kept together ?? (sorry just going by the pics!)


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> poor fellas.......were they being kept together ?? (sorry just going by the pics!)


Hiya, no they were not together. The first photo is the day we brought them home, just put them in the same viv to take a few photos. They had matching viv's and set ups side by side x


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks all for your kind words.
We really miss them so so much. 

Liz went to feed and spray the basilisks yesterday morrning and Corky wasnt there .. it hit her hard. x


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahhh i see...i love keeping chams...but when something affects them they just seem to deteriorate alot quicker than other species.

Love the names btw....i dont name stuff , but my mate decided to name 2 of my panthers oneday.....Charles & Camilla !! :lol2:


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

sorry for your loss  its always hard


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss ladies  

They were gorgeous and very well cared for !!! x


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss, its really tough i know, the pics are stunning you had two beautiful chams.

bats


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

that brought tears to my eyes
that little grave for them set me right off
Poor little things

At least theyre reunited together
RIP Corky and Georgia
xxx


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry,they were beauties :flrt::flrt:

They were very much loved it is obvious

so sorry


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks again guys
Im gutted. We were desperate for Chams and just seemed to get poorly ones ! Im glad it was nothing we were doing, I couldnt live with that.

Yes, they are together again. Was so hard to bury them as I have never had to bury a pet before. 

Miss them so much. I know some people will say they were only chams but we put alot of time in to the pets we have and we love them all and really miss seeing them and taking care of them.

Its just so so sad.

x


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear your beautiful chams are now gone...


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Rest In Pease Baby chams


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss

RIP chams

I know how you feel - I always love each and every one of my pets like they were my children


----------



## Griff2294 (Jun 3, 2009)

They were stunning, brang a tear to my eye reading this thread, RIP little ones.


----------



## fancypantslee25 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Sorry.*

They looked so gorgeous.Sorry for your loss.xxxxx


----------

